

Introduction to OpenCL - kgutteridge
http://www.realworldtech.com/page.cfm?ArticleID=RWT120710035639

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Although this was submitted first, another submission has got all the upvotes
and comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1995639>

